# Linux 4.14 and MTP-connections

## pickd.mask

Hello.

I apologize in advance if my problem and question is silly and easy-to-solve.

Brief description: after upgrading to kernel 4.14 I cannot mount my android device anymore. 

When I click on KDE's popup - I get message "The file or folder udi=/org/kde/solid/udev/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-1 does not exist".

It happens only with 4.14 kernel. When I switch back to 4.13, I can mount device again and vice versa. I saw topics about adding udev rule, but I don't get why it works without said rule with 4.13?

What I tried: 

- recompiled kernel, 

- tried vanilla-sources,

- checked every new kernel option that was set during "make oldconfig",

- recompiled kde-frameworks/solid-5.40.0, media-libs/libmtp-1.1.14 and sys-fs/mtpfs-1.1-r3,

but no success so far.

Any advice is appreciated. Probably I'm missing something obvious.

Here's some more extra info:

udevadm monitor - https://pastebin.com/kZsmzUbg

mtp-detect - https://pastebin.com/9g2mHtDH

```
ivan@pc ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.3.14 (python 3.4.6-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-7.2.0, glibc-2.26-r3, 4.14.0-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.14.0-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-2500K_CPU_@_3.30GHz-with-gentoo-2.4.1

KiB Mem:    16352212 total,   8147136 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sat, 18 Nov 2017 07:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 7d01fbeb4f80986e85918cb5cc4fe63acb325d31

sh bash 4.4_p12

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.29.1 p3) 2.29.1

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p12::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.26.1-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.14-r1::gentoo, 3.4.6-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.9.6::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.4.1-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.34.8::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.12::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.15.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.29.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            5.4.0-r3::gentoo, 6.4.0::gentoo, 7.2.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.9.0::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.13::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.26-r3::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

my

    location: /usr/local/my

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

c2p-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/c2p-overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

deadbeef-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/deadbeef-overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

kde

    location: /var/lib/layman/kde

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

scrill

    location: /var/lib/layman/scrill

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

steam-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/steam-overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

vortex

    location: /var/lib/layman/vortex

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -mtune=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps=y --quiet-build=n"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync metadata-transfer multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi activities aes aften alsa amd64 amr ass audio avx bash-completion branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr clang cleartype consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus declarative device-mapper djvu dri dts dv dvd dvdr egl encode exif faac faad fam fat ffmpeg firefox firmware-loader flac fontconfig gd gif glamor gles gpm gzip iconv icu id3tag ieee1394 imagemagick ipv6 jit jpeg kde keymap ladspa lame lash lcms libass libnotify lm_sensors lzma lzo mad matroska midi mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mtp mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl ntfs nvidia ogg opengl openmp opus pam pango pcre pdf phonon pie plasma png policykit popcnt ppds pppd pulseaudio qml qt3support qt4 qt5 quicktime rar raw readline scanner sdl seccomp session sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssl ssp ssse3 startup-notification svc svg sysfs tcpd theora threads tiff toolame truetype twolame udev udisks unicode upower usb vaapi vdpau vorbis vpx wav wavpack widgets win32codecs wxwidgets x264 x265 xattr xcb xcomposite xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvfb xvid xvmc zip zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" L10N="ru en" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="ru en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-0" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia intel i965" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## DawgG

can you access it manually? i do not use kde, but with the same kernel- and mtpfs-version i could access a phone w/out any extra udev-rule. mounting with

```
mtpfs /mnt/1
```

took VERY long, though - i almost interrupted it. i could access the device and even delete some files - which worked (in spite of the s***ttyness of mtp); i checked it with adb.

GOOD LUCK!

----------

## pickd.mask

Hi, DawgG.

Thanks for your reply, much appreciated.    :Smile: 

Your solution works for me, after 

```
mkdir /mnt/1

sudo chmod -R 777 /mnt/1/
```

I was able to browse my phone via MTP. 

I still hope that I'll be able to mount and browse phone as before, but for now your method is fine workaround. Thanks again   :Smile: 

----------

## DawgG

glad it works!  :wink: 

does it take long until the mtpfs-command on your system completes, too? as said, i do not use kde, but i suspect that if the mtpfs-command takes too long, some component of kde fails.

btw, /mnt/1 is just my personal tempmount-dir; you can use anything you like. as mtpfs is a FUSE-fs you can probably get it to run under a normal user.

GOOD LUCK!

----------

## pickd.mask

 *Quote:*   

> does it take long until the mtpfs-command on your system completes, too?

 

yep, it take 2-3 minutes, something like that, I wasn't able to measure, but it's definitely more than 1 min.

 *Quote:*   

> btw, /mnt/1 is just my personal tempmount-dir; 

 

I know, it just seemed pretty much appropriate as mount point to me   :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

>  as mtpfs is a FUSE-fs you can probably get it to run under a normal user

 

that's what I discovered too: if I mount as root, I can't browse as user via Dolphin file manager.

thanks again   :Smile: 

----------

## Scall

 *pickd.mask wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Brief description: after upgrading to kernel 4.14 I cannot mount my android device anymore.
> 
> When I click on KDE's popup - I get message "The file or folder udi=/org/kde/solid/udev/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-1 does not exist".
> ...

 

I've seen this occurring because of bug #664666. Applying the attached patch on the current libmtp stable package or using libmtp-9999 will fix that, until it isn't fixed by a new release.

----------

## eccerr0r

This looks like a problem with the newer kernel's interaction with systemd-udev.  I have a very similar issue in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1087460-highlight-.html - should this be something that all packages need to fix?  Anyone know for sure?  This was was a PITA...

I suppose gphoto will also need to be updated as well?

----------

## n05ph3r42

I have almost same issue. 

On my system newer android (6+ i guess) phones is not auto mounted, while 4.4 is ok.

I use now jmtpfs package as manual workaround. Simple and fast.

----------

